# افرح وانبسط معايا



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*اسم الموضوع حلو لذيذ
بصراحة كدا
انا علطول حزين وجوايا هموم 
الدنيا كلها جوايا بجد 
وبحاول افرح نفسى واشغل نفسى
بى اى حاجة تفرحنى او تفرح 
الناس اى حد بحبهم وغالييييين عليا
وبحب ارسم الضحكة على الوش
لان الحكمة بتقول 
الابتسامة لاتكلف شى ولكنها تعنى 
الكثير ودى الحكمة بحاول اطبقها
عليا وعلى غيرى من الناس
اللى اعرفهم فى اى مكان اعرفهم 
فحبيت اطرح فكرة وهى 
عبارة عن صور كوميديا
وان شالله يكون فيها تعلقات ساخرة
مضحكة ونقضى اجمل اوقات مع بعض
اخواتى الاحباء 
وياريت محدش يجبلى
صور كوميديى صغيرة وحشة
ومش بين شكلها ولا حتى اللى عليها
وابتدى معاكم
بى اول صورة هذة 
*


----------



## انت شبعي (5 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع رووووووعة جدا يا غالي
تسلم لنا افكارك الحلوة
و انا هشارك معاك بصور كوميدية
كل اما الاقي صورة هجي احطها هنا
كل الفرح لقلبك يا سمسم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع جميل
ربنا يفرح قلوب كل  الناس يارب

انا قابلت دي في سكتي انا وبتمشي قولت اجبهالكم




​


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> موضوع رووووووعة جدا يا غالي
> تسلم لنا افكارك الحلوة
> و انا هشارك معاك بصور كوميدية
> كل اما الاقي صورة هجي احطها هنا
> كل الفرح لقلبك يا سمسم


*ميرسية يا عسل 
ربنا يخليكى وانا اهو
دا اللى عاوزة منكم تعملو
ويفرح قلبك انتى كمان
ومش لقى لقب انادى
بة عليكى هههههههه*


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> موضوع جميل
> ربنا يفرح قلوب كل  الناس يارب
> 
> انا قابلت دي في سكتي انا وبتمشي قولت اجبهالكم
> ...


*العفووانتى اللى احلى اختى واثقة
والصورة معبرة جدا
ميرسية خالص*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (5 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *ميرسية يا عسل *
> *ربنا يخليكى وانا اهو*
> *دا اللى عاوزة منكم تعملو*
> *ويفرح قلبك انتى كمان*
> ...


ناديني بأي لقب يعجبك يا باشا


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*لا تعليق لاتعليق
هههههههههههههههه




*


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ناديني بأي لقب يعجبك يا باشا


*على فكرة انا تعبان دلوقتى صليلى بجد
حساس بوجع فى ودانى
صليلى حاضر هنيدلك
بى اللقب اللى يعجبنى
*


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههه
جامدة اووووووووووى
دى




*


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (11 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (11 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (11 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (11 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (11 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (11 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (11 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (11 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*عاجل : تم إلتقاط صورة لـ BAT MAN (بات مان) , وهوا بيضرب فول على الصبح من على عربية الفول
*


----------



## Samir poet (11 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (11 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (11 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (11 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (11 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (11 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*دول كانوا الاشرار الي نعرفهم واحنا صغيرين
*


----------



## Samir poet (11 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (11 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Bent el Massih (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*فكره جميله يا سمير
ححاول اشارك كل ما القي صوره
ميرسي للدعوه​*


----------



## Bent el Massih (11 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## Bent el Massih (11 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## النهيسى (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*فكره جميله جدا جدا*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## روزا فكري (11 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع دمه خفيف اوي ياسمير
والصور كلها احلي من بعض
انا للاسف بحاول احط صوره بس مش عارفه
هاحاول تاني ويارب اعرف​


----------



## Samir poet (12 أكتوبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> موضوع دمه خفيف اوي ياسمير
> والصور كلها احلي من بعض
> انا للاسف بحاول احط صوره بس مش عارفه
> هاحاول تاني ويارب اعرف​


*لو متصفحك بالغة العربية 
يبقى تعالى على اى صورة 
حلوة كوميدية واعملى 
نسخ وتعالى فى الموضوع هنا
واعملى لصق
هههههههههههههههههههه
ولو المتصفح انجليزى 
اعملى كوبى 
وتعالى هنا برضو
واعملى بست 
امال فين اختنا  واثقة
مش بتعلمك الحجات دى لية
ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Samir poet (12 أكتوبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *فكره جميله جدا جدا*​


*ربنا يخليك يا استاذى ارجو المشاركة فى الموضوع دايما 
واشكر تعب محبتك *


----------



## روزا فكري (12 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *لو متصفحك بالغة العربية
> يبقى تعالى على اى صورة
> حلوة كوميدية واعملى
> نسخ وتعالى فى الموضوع هنا
> ...


صدقني انا عملت كده بس لاقيت الصوره ماوصلتش وبيقولي عيدي
المحاوله طب هاجرب تاني واشوف


----------



## Jojowh (13 أكتوبر 2013)

فكره عجيبه 
شكرا عالموضوع


----------



## Samir poet (13 أكتوبر 2013)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *فكره جميله يا سمير
> ححاول اشارك كل ما القي صوره
> ميرسي للدعوه​*


*ربنا يخليكى يا ماما انتى تشرفى وتنورى*


----------



## Samir poet (13 أكتوبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> صدقني انا عملت كده بس لاقيت الصوره ماوصلتش وبيقولي عيدي
> المحاوله طب هاجرب تاني واشوف


*وبالمرة ياريت تشوف  اختنا بتول اهى تعرفك
ازاى تنسخى الصورة لان الشرح هيكون سهل
عليكى لانكم اخوات وبتشوفة بعض شخصية*


----------



## نجمة الثريا (13 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع جميل ...

متابعه ومشاركة ​


----------



## Samir poet (13 أكتوبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> موضوع جميل ...
> 
> متابعه ومشاركة ​


*ميرسية اووى ليكى ربنا يباركك
ويفرح قلبك*


----------



## philanthropist (13 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## Samir poet (13 أكتوبر 2013)

philanthropist قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا


*ميرسية يا اختى انتى الاروع ردك الجميل نورتى
نرجوالمتابعة والمشاركة فى الموضوع*


----------



## Bent el Massih (13 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## Bent el Massih (13 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## Samir poet (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*عاااااااجل اصابة لوحة مولنيز 
بحولين العيون ههههههههههههه
*


----------



## مجدى dd.dy (15 أكتوبر 2013)

http://forum.el-wlid.com/t459187.html


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (15 أكتوبر 2013)

هايلة حقيقي اوي

عشت في كنف المسيح


----------



## Samir poet (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## روزا فكري (24 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*اشكر كل من اهتم بموضوعى  ومن لا يهتم

*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*حلوة ههههههههههههههه نورت يا باشا الموضوع شكرا ليك
*


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2013)




----------

